# Nvidia Notebook Treiber (Update 01.08.2012)



## C.C.[ASUS] (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Community,

hier findet ihr einmal die aktuellsten Nvidia Treiber die wir euch zur Verfügung stellen können,
grade in Anbetracht das Battlefield 3 gestern offiziell Released wurde.

Downloads - Nvidia Forceware 285.64


> GPU Support:
> GTX460M, GTX560M, GT415M, GT425M, GT435M und GT555M



Beta Treiber:
Downloads - Nvidia Forceware 285.69beta


> GPU Support:
> 8er Serie: 8200M G, 8600M GT/GS, 8700M GT, 8800M GTX
> 9er Serie: 9100M G, 9200M GS, 9300M G/GS, 9400M G, 9500M GS, 9650M GS,  9700M GTS, 9800M GS/GTS/GTX
> 100er Serie: G102M, G105M, GT 120M, GT 130M
> ...



Bitte beachtet das es für die BETA Treiber keinen Support gibt bei Problemen.

Und hier noch mal der aktuelle WHQL-Treiber von uns.

ASUS 296.97

Folgende Karten werden Supported:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M
> NVIDIA GeForce GT 635M
> NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M
> NVIDIA GeForce GT 415M
> ...


----------

